# Poll: Vampire rp or Agent rp



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

So I have been on holiday for a few weeks and when I got back I had several ideas for an rp. These are the ones I have thought the most about. One is set in the near future, in the year 2537 and the other is a warhammer fantasy vampire rp. I was just wondering which people woud be most interested in or whether I would get nobody for either of them. The vampire one would be set during the latest Chaos Incursion so the famous Von Carstein's are long gone. The other one would be a group of highly trained and genetically modified agents working for a corporation trying to take down the world government. The 2nd one would probably have the greatest customation in terms of weapons and equipment but it is all up to you guys on which one I put up.

Santaire


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Since you would be the GM of either one, I personally say fuck what anyone else would be more interested in. Select the one that you would be more interested in running; for it is your show to run and catering to the wishes of everyone, especially from the very start, is a recipe for ill tidings.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I was just wondering Darkreever because if I post one and get no one then there would have been no point in posting it would there?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its better to go through with laying the groundwork for something of your own, and then discovering that no one else shares an interest (something which will not happen here, someone else is always interested and we do have people that join just about everything) then either not at all or by doing something like this.

Many may end up telling you that they would need more information before making a choice either way. The problem becomes how much is enough, and how much information is to much? By catering to that, you may end up thinking you must reveal stuff that is intended to remain hidden for a time.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Your right, delete this thread please.


----------

